# HOLIDAY SALE



## tjohnson (Dec 13, 2014)

*20% OFF + FREE SHIPPING*

*On Orders $50+*













2080464140100265463.gif



__ tjohnson
__ Dec 13, 2014


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 13, 2014)

Time to restock pellets and dust!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 13, 2014)

Are the pellets in the 20lbs bags 100% flavour wood, or are they mixes (oak+flavour wood)?


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks Todd,

Just placed a order for some Qmatz that I have been wanting and then added a couple new flavors of dust and replenished my supply.

Merry Christmas to me...and thank you Santa!

Great discount and free shipping too..


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 14, 2014)

Just placed an order the other day...but need a few more things...Thanks Todd


----------



## sk360 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks Todd,  My wife ordered me the Package #3 for my birthday with this coupon and it will be here tomorrow!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2014)

Yee Ha!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2014)

*Sale was extended until 12/31/14*


----------



## kms149 (Dec 30, 2014)

Just bought a 40lb. bag of pitmaster choice pellets.  picked them up in store.  Met Todd, great guy running a growing business.  Can't wait to try the chili spice pellets.  Still not sure what to use them on.


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Dec 30, 2014)

New to the pellets. Just used my new tray for the first time on a couple butts this weekend and loved it.  It was so nice not having to feed the mes chip tray every 30 minutes. I was hoping the sale would be extended so I can get some more pellets. How are the specialty favors. Do the charcoal pellets give meat flavor like charcoal on a grill?  Also curious about the garlic spice. We love garlic so I want to try it but not sure what to use it on.  Thoughts?


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2014)

lowcountrygamecock said:


> New to the pellets. Just used my new tray for the first time on a couple butts this weekend and loved it. It was so nice not having to feed the mes chip tray every 30 minutes. I was hoping the sale would be extended so I can get some more pellets. How are the specialty favors. Do the charcoal pellets give meat flavor like charcoal on a grill? Also curious about the garlic spice. We love garlic so I want to try it but not sure what to use it on. Thoughts?


Yes, Charcoal Pellets give your food a charcoal flavor.  Not much smoke, but definitely some charcoal flavor

The Garlic Pellets smell wonderful when you're smoking

And Yes....You can smell the garlic!


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks.  Placing an order now and will add a bag of both.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 31, 2014)

Great Products!!!! Amazing Service!!!!

I will have to get some of the specialty pellets when I do my next order for work. Some very interesting flavors and blends to play with.

Keep up the great work.

Jeramy


----------



## pdevoid (Dec 31, 2014)

Does anyone here use the 5x8 in a MES 40" gen 2? If so where did you find was the best placement of it?


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 31, 2014)

*I have a MES Gen 2*

*Remove the water pan and place it on the floor*

*Place the burning AMNPS 5x8 on top of the hole where the water pan used to sit*

*Open the exhaust WIDE*

*Pull the chip loader out about 2" and rotate to the dump position....VERY IMPORTANT!*

*Todd*


----------



## pdevoid (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks Todd, I just ordered the #3 package and got the 20% discount. How can I go wrong!


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 1, 2015)

Dealing with Todd was a pleasure....


----------

